# What kind of restaurant would you like to open?



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

You have the ability to launch a new restaurant. What kind would it be and why?


----------



## That Guy (Mar 27, 2014)

Well, first off . . . one that would succeed!  Have read that it's one of the worst businesses to struggle at making a go.  So, with the fantasy of "making it", perhaps something elegantly casual serving a variety of delicious cuisine.  Of course, it all hinges on an excellent chef and staff, too...   Oh, yeah, AND clientele...!  Plus, I would add low volume music on the side with maybe a jazz combo one evening and folky stuff another.  Maybe even rock out on the weekends.


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Well, first off . . . one that would succeed!  Have read that it's one of the worst businesses to struggle at making a go.  So, with the fantasy of "making it", perhaps something elegantly casual serving a variety of delicious cuisine.  Of course, it all hinges on an excellent chef and staff, too...   Oh, yeah, AND clientele...!  Plus, I would add low volume music on the side with maybe a jazz combo one evening and folky stuff another.  Maybe even rock out on the weekends.



Well, here in our fantasy world it will be wildly successful, so that aside I think you have a good idea there! I would book!

Me, I'd like an Italian one especially as they aren't many here in N Ireland. The staff would be from Italy (always a good sign) with the music being Italian opera and ballads.

The chef would have to be a Michelan star one or he need not apply.:yeahright:

The decor should include mosaic floors done by Italian craftsmen of course, and open views to gardens with fountains and fruit trees.


----------



## Daisy (Apr 23, 2014)

My family has talked a lot about opening a restaurant, but not a large or complicated one. We would go the simple route with either a lunch-only restaurant in the industrial park with sandwiches, soups and salads, or a meat-n-three, which is a type of Southern (American) restaurant where you offer several meat entrees plus home-style sides and homemade desserts.


----------



## GmaEllen (Apr 26, 2014)

I would want to open a drive in like we had growing up.  Served with real food.  One that was fun and lively.  No places like that around here.


----------



## Ruth (May 27, 2014)

A Greek one. An Italian one. A Mediterranean one.

An Indian one.


----------



## taffboy (May 31, 2014)

Italian.


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 31, 2014)

I would open a healthy, organic restaurant.  The menu would have both macro- and micro- nutrient values so people could make informed decisions about what was going into their bodies.  The food would taste great!


----------



## taffboy (May 31, 2014)

Let me know when that's open sounds yum.


----------

